# What is your BEST fish purchase?



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

We've all seen the worst, now I figured it was time to get our best experiences so we can a well rounded survey here  So lets here it!!What was your best fishes ever and why?For me it would have to be my German Blue Rams.Why?Have you ever seen Germans man soooo pretty peaceful and fun to watch and breed.Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I just bought some Gobiacichlia wonderi from aquabid. They are a way cool westie cichlid. I'm a west african cichlid nerd, so they are a great purchase for me! Otherwise, my favorite planted tank fish would be our choprae danios. they are beautiful and vibrant fish!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

My fish club did a group order for cardinals. I expected high mortality, so I ordered 20 fish. All lived! And I only paid 15 bucks!


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Kelley said:


> My fish club did a group order for cardinals. I expected high mortality, so I ordered 20 fish. All lived! And I only paid 15 bucks!


Wow that's pretty kickass...

Mine would have to be my pair of apistogramma aggassizii's which haven't spawned yet... although i'm not sure if my female is a female aggassizii .. . perhaps i'll post pics when i can get them. 

D


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Congo tetras! What else? Several years ago I went to the store to buy some Buenos Aires Tetras and the LFS dude talked me into trying Congos. The way they color up in a big planted tank is phenomenal.

Actually there are many other bests....... harlequin rasboras (who knew they colored up like that in a planted aquarium?!?) , rummynose tetras (best schoolers on the FW planet) , Corrydoras loxozonus, threadfin rainbows, Otocinclus 'Niger', wild-caught blue rams, my two silver wild-type angels that spawned to the 3rd or 4th generation and produced hundreds of fry that got big enough to sell, etc......

Sometimes the "best" fish is the one that keeps you hooked long enough to get started with plants.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Either my zebra plecos or my Tropheus Moorii Ilangi colony.....but for planted tank it would have to be dwarf neon rainbowfish.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Six said:


> I just bought some Gobiacichlia wonderi from aquabid. They are a way cool westie cichlid. I'm a west african cichlid nerd, so they are a great purchase for me! Otherwise, my favorite planted tank fish would be our choprae danios. they are beautiful and vibrant fish!


Awesome fish - hope they breed for you (just a shame you're not in the UK when you do have little ones!!!) I saw them on Aquabid and was very gutted I couldn't get them! I'm a Dwarf nut too, especially westies. My best buys are probably a pair of Pelvicachromis subocellatus 'Matadi'. Bonded straight away and bred in every tank they've been in. Amazing colours too; have a look, http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/picture.php?p=578


----------



## Stina (Aug 16, 2007)

I LOVE threadfin and dwarf neon rainbows! I had a couple dwarf neons that didn't make it home from Kansas...and I'd gotten my mom a couple threadfins that she killed... **shrug** I'll probably try the treadfins again at some point in the future. For my current planted setup I'm getting Pheonix rasboras (boraras merah) and dwarf cory cats (corydoras hastatus) from Frank's Aquarium.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

My BEST fish purchase would be the green neon tetra..... they have great colours and they do not grow very big(smaller than neon tetra)


----------



## if_wishes_were_fishes (Aug 6, 2007)

I love my German Blue Ram pair and my Congo Tetras. Man, are they flashy.


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

the good old.......

Tiger barbs!!!

A lot of fun, interaction and movement in your tank :whoo: 
They are good looking as well. 
Like them lot's.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been super happy w/ my Black Neons, Pristellas and Harlequin Rasboras (I agree, they look much nicer ian a planted tank). They're all schoolers, I have lost 0 so far and they aren't anywhere near as nippy as my Phantoms/Serpaes etc. I also really like my C.trilinieatus. He's a lot more active than my C. aenaeus are


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

My Rummy Nose tetras have been my favorite, i also really enjoy many of the botia. Although not too good for planted tanks, they have been with me from the very beggining of it all


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd have to say my veil marble angel pair are my favorites, I lucked out when selecting some juvenile angels and ended up with the pair. They have a lot of character and the female likes watching me out the window when I'm out in the garden. Plus, the 2 of them keep my lemon tetra in a nice school. Before the angels staked out their territory the tetra just hung around, now they keep together nicely.

I'm also very fond of the antics of my bettas, especially my group of female bettas. They explore everywhere and are also a big hit with my nieces who like the pretty colors.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Always liked dwarf cichlids, just their behaviours so interesting with less aggression.

Probable favourite though havent seen them for years Characidium Fasciatum, darter characin, drab looking fish but really inquisitive always sitting on its pectoral fins and turning its head as it watches you.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Dwarf cichlids are awesome...anyone who knows me probably suprised I dont mention discus...

Dicrossus sp. is my favorite so far...they are simply outrageous! Mine are Dicrossus sp. Santarem. The filamentosa type. Taeniacara candidi is another awesome one. Apistogramma bitaeniata is awesome too! Maybe if my candidi were in alone in 75g planted tank they would show best...who knows.

I lived with a tankbusting Oscar almost half of my life....RIP....dwarfs are so pleasant.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine would be my veil tail betta whom which has been living with me for 3 yrs now. Anticipating death very soon. Very surprised that he lived so long. Still very healthy though albeit a swim bladder problem. 

i know they are not fish but I love my cherry shrimp population during feeding.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

My large school of emperor tetras


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

wow sweet im surprised to get so many responses keep em coming!!!!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> Awesome fish - hope they breed for you (just a shame you're not in the UK when you do have little ones!!!) I saw them on Aquabid and was very gutted I couldn't get them! I'm a Dwarf nut too, especially westies. My best buys are probably a pair of Pelvicachromis subocellatus 'Matadi'. Bonded straight away and bred in every tank they've been in. Amazing colours too; have a look, http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/picture.php?p=578


subocellatus are a species i'm really interested in doing. We've been working with taeniatus with absolutly fantastic success. The Gobiacichla are already eating and doing well. I have high hopes for them.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Taeniacara candidi


I want these! Breed em and when I get the tank space I'm all over it.  I'm itching for Apisto. elizabethae as well.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Six said:


> I want these! Breed em and when I get the tank space I'm all over it.  I'm itching for Apisto. elizabethae as well.


I cant wait to see momma tend to them :-D
Elizabethae is on my todo list  but it looks like I will have my hands full with A. bitaeniata for some time.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Six said:


> subocellatus are a species i'm really interested in doing. We've been working with taeniatus with absolutly fantastic success. The Gobiacichla are already eating and doing well. I have high hopes for them.


A shame you're not closer as I have about 80 juvenile Matadi that are ready to move on! They're great fish and IME in soft water only slightly harder to breed than P.pulcher! Much better colours though! Good luck with the Gobiocichla!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

The Sunset Platys as its my wifes' favorite fish so she enjoys the tank with me now 

Craig


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd easily have to say my Neons. When my LFS got them in they were so bright, even after being there for a week. I bought 10 and they all did extremely well so I went back a week later and bought 10 more. That was about 10 months ago and all 20 are still going strong and looking even more colorful than the day I bought them.


----------



## Stina (Aug 16, 2007)

I keep considering getting my mom albino neons for her tank.......but I know she'll just kill them...lol


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

My best fish purchase was when i bought my two Apistogramma cacatuoides (Triple red). One male and one female for $15.00

I love these guys.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't normally buy them unless I've really thought it out, so most of my fish are among my favorite purchases (sigh). If I had to pick one (today) it would be my Snowball plec because he's so stunning, stays small, and does a great job on the algae.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hehe my golden leopard snakeskin discus, mostly because i have never had any other discus as beautiful as this strain, the other discus in my community tank frail in the beauty of him as he swims by lol my motoro ray is a close second : )


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

If I had to pick a pleco I have.....my L173s right now but I dont see them much. As far as active, I would go with my Apisto. sp. Inca 50. 

Riley


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

A net and a fishing license... all the fish I need


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

my Jardini Arowana and Ornate Birchir both are 8 1/2''


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 6, 2007)

My Betta. He's been a fun little friend to have, and the idea of giving him a "habitat" has gotten me much more interested in aquariums and aquascaping.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Peruvian Fresh water Puffer.
When I was in my puffer phase I kept a few differant types and these were the most peaceful type I ever had in my tank. Even had a pair with a school of discus.

Yes puffers are not shrimp or snail friendly, but so what thay are fun to have. Wish I could find more.

http://puffernet.tripod.com/asellus.html


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

My Denisonii barbs. They're so full of personality, color and are peaceful.


----------



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

1. Female betta rescued from big box pet store. 1.5yrs old, active, beautiful and lots of personality.
2. Peacock gudgeons. Stupid, but very pretty and interesting in a planted tank.


----------



## bettagurl (Sep 24, 2007)

My betta, he's not alive anymore, but he was the sweetest, most personable fish I've owned.
He lived to 4 years old.

Now, I'm pretty sure my best fish purchase is my albino channel cat, as of right now he's in my 55g until he's reaches about 5", then he goes into my big pond.


----------



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

CraigThor said:


> The Sunset Platys as its my wifes' favorite fish so she enjoys the tank with me now
> 
> Craig


Agreed! I have 8 sunset platies in my planted aquarium. Active, colourful, inquisitive, gentle and lots of little guys, who do quite well in the planted aquarium.


----------

